# Osprey Talon 22 vs Osprey Escapist 25 vs. Osprey Escapist 30



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anyone have one of these packs? I have it narrowed down to these and can't decide between them.

Talon 22









vs.

Escapist 30









vs.

Escapist 25 (same as the 30, just 25L)

Main things I will be using it for (in order of frequency)...
1) Commuting
2) Hiking
3) Travel
4) Camping

Advice and opinions appreciated.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Seems to me that you just need to figure out how much carrying capacity you want/need. After that, pick the pack that matches. I am sure that there will be small differences between Talon and Escapist, but just choose the one that is going to carry what you need.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a 30 liter pack. It's twice the size of my cycling pack. Only use it for a gym bag. Unless you're riding 8+ hour epics or carry lots of stuff you'll find it too big. I use the Vaude 14+3 liter Hyper Air and still haven't needed to open the bellows bottom to make it 17 liters.
Even my 20 liter Deuter I found too large mountain biking and just use it skiing on really cold days for extra gear.


----------



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

abegold said:


> I have a 30 liter pack. It's twice the size of my cycling pack. Only use it for a gym bag. Unless you're riding 8+ hour epics or carry lots of stuff you'll find it too big. I use the Vaude 14+3 liter Hyper Air and still haven't needed to open the bellows bottom to make it 17 liters.
> Even my 20 liter Deuter I found too large mountain biking and just use it skiing on really cold days for extra gear.


Do you think a 25L would be too big?


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

The escapist is not a hydro pack. I like the layout better than the Talon though. It has pocket for the bladder but it doesnt use the hydrolock system or sternum magnet and also wont come with the bladder. Thats the main difference, also a pretty big size difference. Decide what you need out of it. You can watch youtube video reviews if you are unable to check them out in stores.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

For most riders, 15-20L is plenty big for MTBing. I use a 30-Liter pack for commuting.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

fsrxc said:


> For most riders, 15-20L is plenty big for MTBing. I use a 30-Liter pack for commuting.


+1 like others have said - for my MTB i use a small Osprey Raptor 10 - 3L water capacity.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

I've actually been looking into these same packs for day hiking (not so much for mtn. bike use). All are considered panel loaders vs top loaders which is what I wanted. The Talon 22 universally seems to get rave reviews on the net that's for sure. The Escapist is very cool and really designed for biking with it's more supportive waist belt and shoulder straps and proper internal pockets and even a built in rain cover. What I didn't like was the complaints it received for the undersized pockets on the waist belt and shoulder strap where I think Osprey blew it (yes that's important to me for hiking) compared to some of their other packs like the Krestel and Manta series which I'm also considering. You could also look at the Raptor 14 and 18. A 25 or 30 liter pack is really big for mtn biking but you're using it for commuting and hiking, camping and travel so perhaps not mtn biking. Then that larger size makes more sense. Tough decision but I ruled out the Escapist due to those small pockets. Might not matter to you at all.


----------



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

skidad said:


> I've actually been looking into these same packs for day hiking (not so much for mtn. bike use). All are considered panel loaders vs top loaders which is what I wanted. The Talon 22 universally seems to get rave reviews on the net that's for sure. The Escapist is very cool and really designed for biking with it's more supportive waist belt and shoulder straps and proper internal pockets and even a built in rain cover. What I didn't like was the complaints it received for the undersized pockets on the waist belt and shoulder strap where I think Osprey blew it (yes that's important to me for hiking) compared to some of their other packs like the Krestel and Manta series which I'm also considering. You could also look at the Raptor 14 and 18. A 25 or 30 liter pack is really big for mtn biking but you're using it for commuting and hiking, camping and travel so perhaps not mtn biking. Then that larger size makes more sense. Tough decision but I ruled out the Escapist due to those small pockets. Might not matter to you at all.


Excellent point! Definitely something I will be considering.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

I compared them in this review.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

mtroy said:


> I compared them in this review.


Nice review and I hadn't seen that one (ah 2in 1 sort of)

Anyway it confirms my complaint with the Escapist waist and shoulder pouches. They just need to be bigger. Not sure what Osprey was thinking here but hopefully they get the message and change that feature and this will be a killer pack IMO. Until then Talon, Manta or Krestel panel loader for me (day hiking not mtn biking). I like the bike organizer features even for day hiking though.


----------



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

mtroy said:


> I compared them in this review.


Thanks for that review!

Does anyone know when Osprey comes out with their new season of packs? I was curious because I don't want to choose the Talon 22 for the flaw of small pockets on the Escapist series, only to turn around and they have it fixed on the '13 models.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a Talon 22 which is my main do-everything pack. I don't really need such a large pack for most rides, but after buying the Osprey, I'm not thrilled with my old MULE. The Osprey carries much better and I'd rather carry it even though it's bigger. I will be getting a smaller pack for shorter rides soon.

That said, it's great for longer rides where you need more gear. I use mine daily for commuting, and today, I stopped at the LBS (local beer shop) and picked up a 6-pack, which fit well.

Mine did not come with a bladder, but apparently they changed that recently? I put a bladder of my own choosing in it.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a Talon 22 for a few months before it was stolen. Loved it. Wanted to buy a replacement, but could not find one so bought the escapist 30L (only complaint with the Talon was it was a bit small for my needs). The waist pockets are to small and far back and the escapist takes more fiddling to get it just right (and then you change the size or weight of the load and you need to fiddle with the straps again to get it just right). I prefered the ease of use of the Talon, but appreciate the extra size of the escapist. Both are awesome packs, but for bike packing/commuting/camping use I prefer the escapist. The included rain fly is cool, and the pocket layout is well thought out and really useful. Some people seem to think the shoulder pocket is too small, but it is just right for me.


----------



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm going to check out the Talon 22 in person this weekend. I don't think they sell the Escapist series though, so I'm not sure if I will be able to make a final decision without trying it out.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

PeaceTrees said:


> Thanks for that review!
> 
> Does anyone know when Osprey comes out with their new season of packs? I was curious because I don't want to choose the Talon 22 for the flaw of small pockets on the Escapist series, only to turn around and they have it fixed on the '13 models.


Not sure about the Talon but the Escapist wont see a redesign until 2015 as I emailed Osprey about the pocket issue. They seemed genuinely interested in my concerns about what I wanted to be able to carry in the pouches and a product manager got back to me.

Here's some info on the Escapist



> Funny thing is we designed this pack for Europe for overnight bike trips. There are a lot of hut to hut multi-day mountain bike rides out there. But it did so well there and any of us who got a hold of one in the US office loved them. We have some great overnight bike trips in our backyard in SW Colorado but we also realized they make a great pack for just about everything. Hiking, biking, school, work, everyday use, etc. The pockets do well to carry some energy food, small point and shoot cameras, etc. I can get my iPhone in the waist belt but not the harness pocket. The problem with smart phones in the shoulder harness pocket is smart phones are huge! It simply makes that pocket to big. We designed the shoulder harness pocket more for small mp3 players or for a couple of energy gels.
> I don't have this on the schedule to at least S'15 but when we get there we will reevaluate what people are using it for and also the types of things that people are carrying and where they want them.


PeaceTrees, let me know what you think of the Talon. I've gotta go hunt down some of my pack choices this weekend and try to make a decision.


----------



## zukrider (Nov 14, 2009)

buy at REI. if you dont like it, take it back.


----------



## zukrider (Nov 14, 2009)

also, have you considered gregory? im a fan of gregory over osprey. not to say osprey is not a good product, just prefer gregory construction.

Miwok 18 gets great reviews
Miwok 18 - Gregory Packs - Products - Men's - Technical

I unfortunately am not compatible with any pack smaller than 65L, due to my chest size. good luck with your decisions.


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

I too am considering a big bag, But I was thinking the bigger the better since i want it for bike packing adventures.. thoughts ?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

right now having Raptor 14 but found out it's a little bit small. Need smth 20-22-...
So
1) Escapist 25 https://www.ospreyeurope.com/shop/eu_en/escapist-25-14
2) Talon 22 https://www.ospreyeurope.com/shop/eu_en/talon-22-17

so, 2 litres is not a thing to consider.
only for biking.
One cons about Escapist is the position of helmet clamp, it's too high and I think helmet would stay more stable when it clamp like on Talon.. i think...

so, which one of them is better for today?


----------

